# [SOLVED] Server won't boot



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a server running on a supermicro X9DRL-iF motherboard, with 2 intel xeon E5-2620v2 processors. I recently decided to change the chassis because it was absolutely atrocious, and then I figured I'd get a nicer, newer PSU as the old one was a pile of trash. Well, now it doesn't boot properly. It loads up a screen saying System Initializing... 15 then it goes black for a split second and refreshes showing System Initializing... 19 and then quickly refreshes to say System Initializing... 2F and then just hangs on that indefinitely. I've tried resetting CMOS, and that didn't work (assuming I did it properly) Any ideas? =/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Did you use one standoff, no more -no less, for each Mobo mounting hole when installing the Mobo in the new chassis?
Brand & Model of RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Check all connections and reseat all cards.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

The chassis came with the standoffs pre-installed, so it's not touching the chassis directly if that's what you're asking. The PSU is a Corsair RM650, and there isn't any graphics card, it's a server after all. I've already checked all the connections, and the only card that's installed is a network card. As for the ram, it's got 2 sticks of 16GB, Samsung M393B2G70QH0-CK0


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

If you're certain all connections are correct and secure, all cards are seated properly, testing on the bench would be my best recommendation to determine if there is a problem other than the chassis mounting.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Alright, it did boot up after removing it from the chassis, what could be the issue there...? Actually, I did notice something strange about the chassis, let me see if I can take a pic for you.

http://i.imgur.com/gynMnMh.jpg

Ignore the strand of hair, that fell in as I was taking the pic, and I've removed it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Working on the bench would indicate a short while in the chassis.
I'm not certain what that post is but it the Mobo was touching it, that would be suspect.
What are the white specs?


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Probably some dust, it wasn't noticeable at all by eye, but I wiped it off. The mobo was touching that post, but I'm not quite sure what to do about it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

What's the purpose of the post? If not needed/required, remove it.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*



Tyree said:


> What's the purpose of the post? If not needed/required, remove it.


I have no idea, I think it looks like something that broke don't you? My initial instinct was to remove it, but I couldn't. Any ideas how I might go about getting rid of it?

EDIT:

To clarify, it looks to me like a standoff with something stuck in it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

From what I can see in the pic, it does appear to be broken off but I'm at a disadvantage not being able to actually see the Mobo mount plate so I would be reluctant to advise cutting off with a dremel, hacksaw or diagonal pliers.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Actually, it's not a standoff, just had a closer look. It's a good thing you wouldn't advise any of those, as I don't have any of those tools lol


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

I'm going to put a bit of plastic over that post to insulate and see what happens.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Indeed, I've screwed the mobo back into the chassis, with the bit of plastic on that post, and it's all now booting up fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Server won't boot*

Glad you resolved the problem but I'm curious to know the purpose of that "post". 
My best guess would be it intended to be a Mobo support but being metal doesn't do well for a support.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

We'd have to ask corsair about that:

Amazon.com: Corsair Graphite Series 230T Orange with Window Compact Mid-Tower Computer Case (CC-9011038-WW): Computers & Accessories

That's the chassis I bought.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The pics I can find of the Corsair Graphite Series 230T do show stand-offs already installed but I see nothing that looks like what's in your pic.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe I should get another? Amazon's really good about their return policy...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If it's not a big inconvenience, that might be a good idea.


----------



## hadesflames (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll do so a bit later down the line when I find some time. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome. Please post back if you ever find the purpose of the peg. :smile:


----------

